# My 2 tanks at work :)



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I am lucky enough to have a decent sized office. I decided a couple of years ago to setup a small tank because a lot of students really were interested in my collection of fish at home. I take every summer to re-do the tank for the next year. I decided to go with a betta theme this year since many of the kids also keep bettas. I also rearranged and was able to fit in a 2nd tankroud:









I have a marbled delta on the left, and on old blue HMPK on the right. I will be adding 10 Chili rasbora per side over the next few weeks. I also need to add some plants to the left side...









Here is my new tank, it is home to 1 Giant PK, 10 Endlers, 10 Dwarf Zebra Hovering Loaches and 1 Oto.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i LOVVEEEE the second one! its awesome! can we get betta closeups??? is that NL java fern in it?


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks! and it is NL 

















The two boys in the divided tank. 


Here is the Giant, fish is 3" now and only about 6 months old. Seller stated the father obtained nearly 4"...so I am hoping 








Crappy photo, yet it is the best I have been able to get of him so far









there is the stock photo(i didnt take it) if you want to see what he actually looks like


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful! they are all gorgeous!! i have an aqueon evolve 4g that im getting ready for a betta. i might get a black orchid CT from a guy on TPT. but im undecided if id rather get soemthing less black


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

If you do get a black fish...a light substrate and bright lighting will help you actually see the fish. Lots of bring green plants would be good. Best of luck with the fish, bettas are cool fish. 

Here is a video of the new tank...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUe3XOnk3q8&list=HL1342933777&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazing! How big is the divided tank, and what substrate do you use?


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

I really like the layout of your "new" tank. It's amazing what you can do with a few sticks and java ferns when they're well laid out


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks!

I agree manzanita and fern is probably the easiest two items to scape with...its hard not to come up with something good when using them. 

The divided tank is also a 10G, the substrate is a mix of left over bags of sand. I have some Caribsea sunset gold, a random darker sand from the LFS, torpedo beach, black flourite sand, and playsand.


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Is the java fern tied down or do you just stick it in the crevices of the manzanita?


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I just stuck it in there, it will naturally root to whatever it is near so there is usually no need to tie it.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Colorful fish collection.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------

